

Lessons from Facebook Stopping its E-mail Service - mathouc
http://blog.frontapp.com/lessons-from-facebook-stopping-its-e-mail-service/

======
Sami_Lehtinen
When Facebook released email, I were quite sure it would be super popular. But
this article tells quite well, why nobody wanted to actually use it. I wonder
why they didn't fix these obvious flaws. I have some friends who aren't using
any other email, so Facebooks (even bad email) was still a great option to
reach them by email.

~~~
cissou
You know people who _only_ used Facebook e-mail?? Never attaching files or
adding CC?

Although, if Whatsapp acquisition tells us anything, is that Facebook is not
king in the realm of messaging, be it e-mail, inbox, SMS or anything ;)

~~~
ThomPete
What it tells us is that most companies who are successful normally only have
one hit not multiple. What they do have is the money to buy other successes :)

